# Review: Matrix Total Results - Curl



## Pancua (Feb 9, 2012)

​  ​  ​ 
Quote:​ Anti-Frizz Nutri-Curl Technologyâ„¢ Jojoba Oil + Wheat Protein YOU SEE: frizzy, uncontrollable curls YOUR STYLIST SEES: oil-depleted strands, lifted cuticle YOU GET: totally in-control curls, defrizzed root to tip​ 

 ​ *Matrix Total Result Curl Shampoo*


Gently cleanses and nourishes 
Helps control frizz for touchable curls



*Matrix Total Results Curl Conditioner*


Replenishes moisture  
Detangles and defines for touchable curl



*Matrix Total Results Curl Contouring Lotion*


Boosts body, bounce and shine
Nourishes and moisturizes for lasting definition
Reapply for fresh definition


I bought this on a whim this past weekend. I usually use Aveda: Blue Malva shampoo but I was low on funds and out of shampoo so decided to give this a try since the kit (Shampoo, Conditioner and two tubes of Contouring Lotion) was on sale for $9.

I can already see a considerable difference! My hair is considerably shinier, my curls are more defined without being overly frizzy and it is SO SOFT! I can't stop touching it! I am not 100% sold on the scent, it's a little too harsh for me but I may learn to live with it.

All in all though, I may have to make a hair care switch.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 ​


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 9, 2012)

$9... for MATRIX?! Where?! I can't even get a set like that for so little.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 9, 2012)

I got it in the salon inside the local JCPennys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 9, 2012)

Ahh, was it on sale sale or on clearance?


----------



## Pancua (Feb 9, 2012)

I believe it was on sale, the clearance rack was across the salon but I will go back and check this weekend.

If I can get one, would you like me to send you one?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 9, 2012)

Let me check at Cosmoprof first to see if they have it as well at that price. If I can't find it I'll take you up on the offer.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 10, 2012)

I love matrix products. I use their chemical straightner on my hair. Have been since it was called Vavoom straight talk! lol They own Biolage too, love those products!


----------

